# Type Change



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

What Pokemon shuld have a type change?
These include adding types, taking away types, and doing both.

I think the Phanphy, Donphan, Hippopotas, Hippowdon should all go from Ground to Water because they are elephants and hippos, animals associated with water.

I also think that Machop (not Machoke) and Machamp should be Fighting/Rock, cause they look like rocks.

Any more/comments


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Hippos may be water-based animals, but Hippopotas and Hippowdon have been made ground-orientated. THey're some weird variety of sand hippo. So ground's perfect for them.

And I'm not sure how elephants are water animals...


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

Its simple, they pick water up with their trunk and bathe in it.

Some Pokething said that they bathe by pouring water on each other.

Picture this. Phanpy use water gun! oh noes! It killed you! if only you were water we could bathe you!


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Nov 2, 2008)

Well rats can tread water for three days straight, but that doesn't make Rattata any different from other Normal-types...


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah but, when i see elephants and hippos, i see water.

when i see a rat, i see trash


----------



## fredburger999 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has said Gyaridos and Charizard. But flying fits them very nicely. Lucario should have psychic for its second type. Kangaskhan should be pure fighting. Glalie should be ice/dark and Froslass ice/psychic. Cloyster should be half rock instead of half ice. Gligar and Gliscor should be flying/steel.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have a CLUE how Gyarados is flying-type - its 'wings' are more like little chinese fans, and can _you_ picture one flying?  I think it should be water/dragon, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that Eseggute should loose its grass type.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 2, 2008)

> Froslass should be ice/psychic.


Froslass should stay Ice/Ghost because of her origin. She is based on the Yuki Onna(spelling?), a japanese spirit said to roam icy places and areas generally isolated.



> Gligar and Gliscor should be flying/steel.


Gligar and Gliscor do not resemble Steel types. In fact, they seem to be Poison or Dark at first glance...


----------



## fredburger999 (Nov 2, 2008)

Black Rayquaza said:


> I don't have a CLUE how Gyarados is flying-type - its 'wings' are more like little chinese fans, and can _you_ picture one flying?  I think it should be water/dragon, but that's just my opinion.


It has something to do with a Chinese legend about a weak carp that got up a waterfall and somehow gets superpowers and can fly. Then, it wreaks havoc all over cities and its flying ability is taken away.


----------



## Jester (Nov 3, 2008)

Glalie should be ice/dark Or ice/steel Or maybe even ice/rock That just what it seems like to me.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 3, 2008)

Elephants are not associated with Water by any stretch of the imagination. Yes, they come into contact with water; most living things do.

I think that Glalie should be Ice / Steel because it looks to be made of metal to me.

Jirachi shouldn't be Steel because it doesn't seem to be made of metal. The same goes with Lucario.


----------



## Jester (Nov 3, 2008)

Lucario should be fighting/psychic because of it's aura powers. but i still like the fighting/steel combo.


----------



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought Chimecho and Absol were ghost pokemon to begin with, but then again when I first saw them I thought Chimecho evolved into Absol...   ¬_¬


I also want to see a ghost/fire pokemon with fire burning from its soul, or like a Hinotama


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Jirachi shouldn't be Steel because it doesn't seem to be made of metal. *The same goes with Lucario.*


His badass metal spikes beg to differ.

Anyway, I think Kangaskhan should be Ground... dunno why, it just seems like a Ground Pokémon =)


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> *Glalie should be ice/dark* Or ice/steel Or maybe even ice/rock That just what it seems like to me.


Glalie _is_ ice/dark.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Glalie _is_ ice/dark.


Um... no it isn't ^^;


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2008)

^ I coulda sworn it was.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Or maybe even ice/rock That just what it seems like to me.


Ruby Dex Quote: Glalie has a body made of rock, which it hardens with an armor of ice.

That makes the most sense of all of the suggestions since it is a rock.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ^ I coulda sworn it was.


Never mind ^^ Until quite recently I had no idea Ice was not very effective against Ice. Some things, you just don't notice/realise.


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 3, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Elephants are not associated with Water by any stretch of the imagination. Yes, they come into contact with water; most living things do.


Uh, yeah. If you were to watch a cartoon with an elephant in it, most likely, it will squirt someone.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Mikes right; never mind about Lucario. And I change my Glalie vote to 'ice / rock'; I never read that dex entry since I don't have Ruby.



Jdrawer said:


> Uh, yeah. If you were to watch a cartoon with an elephant in it, most likely, it will squirt someone.


Yes it will. And if you watch a documentary on blue jays, eventually one will drink some water. If you watch a movie, a person may bathe. That doesn't mean these are creatures associated with Water. Heck, if you watch a movie, a person may drink orange juice. desn't mean people are Orange Juice elementals, does it?

Oh yeah, and: Gligar; I want it to be poison somehow. D:


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, but, like everyone asocitates elephants with water


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Oh yeah, and: Gligar; I want it to be poison somehow. D:


It's not?

I agree with the Glalie ice/rock thing, by the way.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Black Rayquaza said:


> It's not?
> 
> I agree with the Glalie ice/rock thing, by the way.


Nope... It's Flying / Ground.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Nope... It's Flying / Ground.


That's the most bizarre dual type ever.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Ayame said:


> That's the most bizarre dual type ever.


What about Fire/Steel? I mean, how is Heatran not melted?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> What about Fire/Steel? I mean, how is Heatran not melted?


Hmm, yes, but it can likely maintain a temperature that won't melt it.
Fire/Ice would be much, much worse.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Hmm, yes, but it can likely maintain a temperature that won't melt it.
> Fire/Ice would be much, much worse.


Or Fire/Water.
Or Fire/Grass.
Or Fire/Bug.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or Fire/Water.
> Or Fire/Grass.
> Or Fire/Bug.


Fire/Bug, despite weakness, isn't quite as bad.  The other two are just strange, though.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Ice / grass is pretty strange. I mean, they made it work with Snover, but still. 


Ayame said:


> Fire/Bug, despite weakness, isn't quite as bad.  The other two are just strange, though.


Fire / Bug... Oh Love, let there be a Firefly in the next gen.

Sort of on topic: I kind of thought Ninetales should've been Fire / Ghost or Fire / Dark because the anime, PMD and various Dex entries give it a sinister vibe.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Ice / grass is pretty strange. I mean, they made it work with Snover, but still.
> 
> Fire / Bug... Oh Love, let there be a Firefly in the next gen.
> 
> Sort of on topic: I kind of thought Ninetales should've been Fire / Ghost or Fire / Dark because the anime, PMD and various Dex entries give it a sinister vibe.


That's what I thought of, actually.  A firefly.  But make it Bug/Flying and they die.  No one will use it.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 5, 2008)

Torkoal should be Fire/Rock instead of pure Fire. God, it confused me so MUCH in the battle frontier when Fighting-type attacks weren't super effective. I mean, come on, it has a ROCK FOR A SHELL!


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 10, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Torkoal should be Fire/Rock instead of pure Fire. God, it confused me so MUCH in the battle frontier when Fighting-type attacks weren't super effective. I mean, come on, it has a ROCK FOR A SHELL!


I know! I mean, like, that rock shell, like, makes it the fire type it is! You see, most fire retypes have that black, rock, shell that insulates the flames because of Torkoal!.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 10, 2008)

Jdrawer said:


> I know! I mean, like, that rock shell, like, makes it the fire type it is! You see, most fire retypes have that black, rock, shell that insulates the flames because of Torkoal!.


Fire retypes?

Anyways, more reasons for why Torkoal should be Fire/Rock:

Magcargo is Fire and Rock. They both have rock shells. X.X


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 10, 2008)

OK.  Here we go.  *takes deep breath*

GLIGAR should be flying/poison.
GLISCOR should be flying/poison or flying/dark.  Heck, it could be poison/dark!
SNOVER should be ice/ground.
TORKOAL should be fire/ground.
GLALIE should be ice/rock.
MAWILE I think should actually be steel/normal.  I know it's random, but meh.
HEATRAN is fine as it is.  I see no problems with that.

Hope that clears things up a little!

Oh, and by the way, I've always hated that no-weaknesses thing with Sableye and Spiritomb.

Also, I think there should be a Light type to counteract the Dark type.

Right, OK, that's it.

Really.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 11, 2008)

I've always thought of Psychic and, to some extent, Normal as "good" types, and since Dark is dark as in evil, not dark as in no light, I think having them is fine.

I think it makes more sense for Golduck to be Water/Psychic, since I actually just learned it wasn't.

I don't think Gastly's line should be Poison. I've just never understood that at all.

I think Exeggcute should be pure Grass. Exeggcutor I still think should be Psychic, but not really Exeggcute.

Kangaskhan I can see as Fighting or as Normal, really. Fighting makes a bit more sense to me, though.

Pinsir should definitely be Fighting, or at least Bug/Fighting. It learns way more Fighting moves, and couldn't get any Bug moves by level-up until Gen IV. I used to actually think that it was Fighting.

I agree with everyone else who said Gyarados should be Water/Dragon, partly because I used to think it was.

Dratini and Dragonair just seem more like Water/Dragon types to me, I don't know why. They just do.

To me, Feraligatr seems kind of like a Water/Dark type. I'm not sure why, it just does.

Dunsparce has always seemed like a Ground type to me, and I think it would just make a lot more sense that way. I actually thought it was until recently.

Gliscor seems like it should be Dark or Ground/Dark or something to me, I'm not sure why. It just looks like it.

Smoochum I think should just be Ice, since an dual-typed baby Pokemon just seems odd to me, and it doesn't really seem too Psychic to me anyway.

Azurill should be Water for obvious reasons.

Torkoal should totally be Fire/Rock. It confuses the hell out of me and a lot of other people. I mean, it has a fucking shell *made of rock. *D:

Chimecho should be Ghost since it apparently isn't wtf.

Glalie should be Ice/Dark since it apparently isn't wtf.

Luxray should be Electric/Dark since it apparently isn't wtf.

Budew should be pure Grass since it apparently isn't wtf.



Oh, and just saying this, I don't associate elephants with water at all.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 11, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> I don't think Gastly's line should be Poison. I've just never understood that at all.


They're made of gas, and Haunter's tongue is poisonous.



Zim Del Invasor said:


> Oh, and just saying this, I don't associate elephants with water at all.


Me neither.



Zim Del Invasor said:


> Pinsir should definitely be Fighting, or at least Bug/Fighting. It learns way more Fighting moves, and couldn't get any Bug moves by level-up until Gen IV. I used to actually think that it was Fighting.
> 
> I agree with everyone else who said Gyarados should be Water/Dragon, partly because I used to think it was.


I agree with these.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with everyone else that torkoal should be fire/rock.
Gyrados should be water/dragon because, well, were the hell is the flying? O.o
Luxray should be electric/dark.
Galie should be ice/rock.
Sudowoodo, WTF IT'S A TREE BUT IS ROCK WTF?!
There was some pokemon (don't remember wich one) that's type completely changes for some reason.
Gligar/Glisor should be flying/poison, because GROUND?! Wtf.
Kangaskahn should be fighting/ground.
Palkai should be completely Dragon, I mean wheres the water? O.o


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 11, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Sudowoodo, WTF IT'S A TREE BUT IS ROCK WTF?!


That's the point.

It _pretends_ to be a rock XD


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That's the point.
> 
> It _pretends_ to be a rock XD


It pretends to be a tree.
It _is_ a rock.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 11, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> It pretends to be a tree.
> It _is_ a rock.


I meant to say tree. >=(

Sorry, my brain's not switched on atm.


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 11, 2008)

I think Persian should be a part dark type, Gyarados should be part Dragon insted of part Flying, and the Bulbasaur line should not be part Poison.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 11, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> It pretends to be a tree.
> It _is_ a rock.


That doesn't seem very smart to do though, what if it get's watered? that would hurt it!


----------



## Darksong (Nov 11, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> That doesn't seem very smart to do though, what if it get's watered? that would hurt it!


Exactly how the plot in GSC came along :D

I don't really have any opinions on Pokémon's types. They're all some way for a reason, and I just like their types how they are.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't really want any types changed because I'm used to them and don't mind them at all. And it would kill some methods and change STAB. *tries to think of stuff not said before* Zangoose should be full Dark or half Dark? Maybe Zubat could be Dark/Poison with Levitate as an ability. All the easy ones are taken.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 12, 2008)

I also think Shuckle should be a different type...I think it should be ground for some reason.


----------



## mewfairy (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with almost everything said.  maybe the elephants could have water as a second type, because I think they do well ground.  and sudowoodo _needs_ to be rock, or else poor little bonsly wouldn't have a pot to be in.
see that line that looks like a belt?  thats the pot it is in. otherwise it would be a mess of soil and pretty pebbles.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think Phanpy/Donphan should be part water, as elephants aren't anywhere nere as strongly linked to water as say a whale or an otter - although them learning Water Gun would fit.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 23, 2008)

Gyarados is part flying to give it a bigger weakness to electric.
The Gastly line is part poison because in RBY no type was super-effective against ghost, and it needed a weakness.
There doesn't need to be a light type to counter dark; the dark type was created solely to lower the reign of psychic pokémon.
Charizard should stay fire/flying; it's a huge winged lizard that breathes fire, not a dragon.

The Gligar line should become poison/ground.
Azurill should be pure water.
Glalie should be ice/rock.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 23, 2008)

I always, always think of Corsola as steel-type, just because Jasmine uses one in Pokemon Stadium 2. Part of me knows they're not, but I'm always confused as to why my fire-type attack does nothing to them ):

I think it'd be cool if Noctowl were part psychic, given how it learns Confusion and the other psychicy moves. They don't look as metallic, but I always thought that Electrode and Voltorb had metal bodies (what else would they be made of), do it'd make sense fo them to be part steel. 
Doduo/Dodrio being part-flying type, let alone being able to learn Fly confuses me utterly. They're named after _dodos._
It always used to confuse me how Psyduck and Golduck weren't part psychic at all, but Starmie and Staryu were (it was the "psy" bit, I think).


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 23, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> To me, Feraligatr seems kind of like a Water/Dark type. I'm not sure why, it just does.


Perhaps it is because it viciously tears apart its prey with its huge jaws?



Ice tiger said:


> Palkia should be completely Dragon, I mean wheres the water? O.o


Fixed your Palkia typo. Also, it may be because space constantly expands, or flows outward like WATER

In fact, Dialga being Dragon/Steel is more confusing than Palkia being Dragon/Water


----------



## Darksong (Nov 24, 2008)

Dialga is Dragon/Steel, because time is hard to bend, just like steel.

In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually, time is very relative. Also, it apparently goes slower the faster you go or the more gravity there is. I heard it on Mystery Hunters when I was younger, though, so that could be false


----------



## Darksong (Nov 24, 2008)

I actually think that's correct, but I still think that it's one of many reasons why Dialga is Steel-type. I just said time is hard to bend, not impossible to.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 24, 2008)

Erm, so just going faster is hard?

Look, even though it may not change by much, it still changes


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 24, 2008)

Eevee and Skitty should so be psychic, they have psychic powers that make them my favorite Pokemon How about the Piplup line. OK yes, Empoleon should be steel but they could of made the line Water/Ice as penguins live in the cold etc...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 24, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> The Gligar line should become poison/ground.


No.

I mean, how can you deny the sheer coolness of a ground/flying Pokemon? That is about the only reason I liked Gligar as a kid.


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think Budew should be partially poison. When it evolves into Roselia it can becoime Poison/Grass, but I think it should just be Grass. It looks a little to cute to be Poison.

And why is it that most Flying types are Normal/Flying? I think they should just be Flying.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 24, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> And why is it that most Flying types are Normal/Flying? I think they should just be Flying.


Because Game Freak loves tradition. Anything that goes against tradition is shoot down, exceptions being Kecleon and Arceus, whose flying typing is rare anyways. Thats why we still have evil Teams.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 24, 2008)

Staryu and Starmie should be water/steel.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 24, 2008)

Raichu Grunt said:


> Staryu and Starmie should be water/steel.


What part of them looks like metal? If anything Water/Rock would make more sense, but Water/Psychic make more sense than Water/Rock.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ Staryu/mie is fine. The real problem is Eevee and Skitty, they should be psychic.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 25, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ Staryu/mie is fine. The real problem is Eevee and Skitty, they should be psychic.


Eevee has to stay normal, it represents diversity and how it can change. Besides that, we already have a Psychic Eevelution. Skitty may have some characteristics of Psychic types, but Delcatty seems more fitting of that typing.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 25, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Eevee has to stay normal, it represents diversity and how it can change. Besides that, we already have a Psychic Eevelution. Skitty may have some characteristics of Psychic types, but Delcatty seems more fitting of that typing.


Agreed.  Eevee needs to stay normal.  It would make absolutely no sense if it changed.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 25, 2008)

I think Delcatty should stay Normal, especially because of its Normalize ability.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

I also think that Cranidos and Rampardos should be Rock-Steel instead of just Rock. They kind of have this Steely look to me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

People, I was joking.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, this isn't a type change, but I really wish Flygon was part of the Dragon egg group, as well as the Bug one.

Okay fine, I'll give you a real one. It would be nice if Volbeat/Illumise were Bug/Electric types. Maybe then they might get a little more attention for being unique.


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 28, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I also think that Cranidos and Rampardos should be Rock-Steel instead of just Rock. They kind of have this Steely look to me.


But then there would be 2 Sinnoh fossils who are Rock/Steel!
There needs to be some diversity :yawn: ::



Icalasari said:


> ...Palkia...Also, it may be because space constantly expands, or flows outward like WATER
> 
> In fact, Dialga being Dragon/Steel is more confusing than Palkia being Dragon/Water


Dude, you can see the metal structures around Diagal, obviously enough to be steel!

Wich makes me ask why Palkia isnt steel?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Palkia's water? I still don't get why Cacturne is dark. Yes it's evil but no real signs of being 'dark'.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 4, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Palkia's water? I still don't get why Cacturne is dark. Yes it's evil but no real signs of being 'dark'.


Well, I kinda see it as a counter part to the starter sets.

Houndoom, Cacturne, and Sharpedo. All three are part dark, represent the starter types, and have similar stats, just distributed differently. The only main difference between the three are the levels they evolve at, which aren't around the same range like the actual starters, but I hope you get my point.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 4, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Palkia's water? I still don't get why Cacturne is dark. Yes it's evil but no real signs of being 'dark'.


Not the sort of Pokemon I want to bump into on a dark, foggy night? I dunno. :P

It's Pokedex entries seem to suggest dark.

Dark is probably the hardest type to define.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I suppose.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 6, 2008)

Rattata should be poison-type. Since rats in real life can carry plagues and disease, it would make sense for Rattata to also have this ability. Porygon should be psychic-type, because normal-type is too generic for a rare Pokemon such as Porygon.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 6, 2008)

Palkia is water because it's in pearl version. Pearls are found in oysters, which are found in water. Dialga is steel because it's in diamond version, and diamonds are hard (like steel). The only pokemon that I think need a type change are gyarados and sneasel/weavile. Gyarados should be water/dragon and sneasel/weavile should be plain dark. I don't see where the ice type comes from, although the type combo _is_ pretty cool.


----------



## Jdrawer (Dec 8, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Porygon should be psychic-type, because normal-type is too generic for a rare Pokemon such as Porygon.



Nooo, it should be an Electric type because it is computer software like Voltorb. It can also learn Zap Cannon an electric type move. And man, do we really need another really rare pokemon thats _psychic_? think about it


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 9, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Porygon should be psychic-type, because normal-type is too generic for a rare Pokemon such as Porygon.


Nah, all the off-beat Pokemon are normal, I kinda like it that way. Makes them stand out more. Also, psychic doesn't really make sense.


Jdrawer said:


> Nooo, it should be an Electric type because it is computer software like Voltorb. It can also learn Zap Cannon an electric type move. And man, do we really need another really rare pokemon thats _psychic_? think about it


Voltorb isn't a bit of computer software...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, let Porygon stay normal. Normal types are the stand out types for those odd Pokemon that don't fit anywhere else.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't think of any pokemon that should get a type change. I was going to say get rid of flying on Gyarados, but then it would be even better than now... Except it's pretty good with ground imunity.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

^ Well, there are too many plain water types...


----------



## Thorne (Dec 31, 2008)

Mawile should be Steel/Dark, they actually learn a bunch of dark moves, and when I think of "Deceiver" I think that have with evil things to do, and Dark is evil.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 31, 2008)

Noctowl should be Psychic/Flying instead of Normal.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 4, 2009)

shuckle should be ground/water

zangoose should be part poison and maybe dark as well

somehow i think scyther should be bug/normal or bug/flying

aron should be pure steel whilst the rest of the evo line is steel/ground

mawile should be poison/steel

and doduo and dodrio should be normal types


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd say that when I first saw Zubat in Crystal, I caught it thinking I had one of the new dark types people were talking about (Crystal was my first game, so I didn't know the types) and I went to see it's stats and I thought WTF except in 6 year old vocab. cuz it was Poison and I didn't get that much at all. So, Zubat and evos in my opinion should be Dark/Flying with some Poison moves for good measure. Also, did they change Magnemite's and Magneton's type during the 1-2nd Gen switch? Cuz they didn't have Dark or Steel types in RBY


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 4, 2009)

magnemite and magnetn's type changed from pure elctric to electric/steel in GSC


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 5, 2009)

Trapinch, Vibrava, and Flygon all should've been Bug/Ground.

Vibrava and Flygon would still have Levitate, of course, but no Dragon type...  they're even less dragon-y than most other Dragon-type Pokémon are.  And that's saying a lot considering that _Altaria_ (aka "HEY LOOK, I'M A BIRD! Yep, a bird surrounded in clouds. Couldn't possibly be anything else! I mean, just look at me--beak, talons, feathers, wings... BIRD!") is one of them.

Speaking of Altaria... Normal/Flying would make a lot more sense (and poof, no more double-weakness to Ice! Why would something that lives in the clouds be so vulnerable to Ice anyway? It's usually *colder* up there than it is at ground level!)

Staryu should probably be Water/Psychic... never really made sense how Starmie was part-Psychic but Staryu wasn't, even though Starmie really isn't any more "psychic-ish" than Staryu...

Azurill being Normal instead of Water seems a little odd, too... it can't be _that_ much worse at swimming than a "needs its tail-ball-thing just to stay afloat" Marill, can it?

Rayquaza could have easily been the first pure-Flying type, if only they had made it look like something other than a dragon...

Not sure why Jirachi is part Steel-type... though I can't really think of anything else it could be besides plain old Psychic.

No idea why Lucario is part-Steel, either... I see nothing metallic about it at all (and I'm assuming those white spikes on its hands are intended to be made of bone, otherwise Lucario learning Bone Rush makes no sense.)

Same goes with Palkia's Water type.  I know Water/Dragon only has one weakness, but that can't possibly be the only reason they chose those two types together for it (at least I really hope it isn't the only reason)... I just can't figure out what the real reason is.

And Drapion shouldn't have randomly lost its Bug type in favor of [SUPER GENERIC PSYCHIC-IMMUNITY TYPE].  It's still just as buggy even after evolving, after all.  If they had just made bugs immune to Psychic instead of tacking on an extra type, we wouldn't have had this problem...



> The Gastly line is part poison because in RBY no type was super-effective against ghost


This is 100% false.  Ghost is super-effective against Ghost, and always has been, even back in R/B/Y.  Go over to the tower in Lavender Town and use Lick (the only regular damaging Ghost attack back then) on a Gastly, if you need proof.  And on top of that weakness, the R/B/Y ghosts all have low physical defenses, so even if they weren't part Poison they'd still get hit pretty hard by Ground, Rock, and Flying moves.

The R/B/Y ghosts (especially Gastly) are part Poison because they're made up of poison gas that can choke you if they float around your head.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 5, 2009)

This may be because of the gems on its head, but tentacool and tentacruel look better as water/psychic types imo.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

H20firefly said:


> shuckle should be ground/water


I don't see how Shuckle is related to Water.

zangoose should be part poison and maybe dark as well

mawile should be poison/steel[/quote]

Why Poison? Just because they have sharp claws/fangs doesn't mean they should be Poison-type.



> and doduo and dodrio should be normal types


They ARE Normal-type. Normal/Flying. Unless you meant pure Normal.



> somehow i think scyther should be bug/normal or bug/flying


Scyther IS Bug/Flying.

And Poliwhirl looks like it should be Water/Fighting like Poliwrath, to me. I think they could have skipped the Politoed idea.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 5, 2009)

shuckle looks like a kind of shellfish to me

if seviper is poison and zangoose always uses poison, whatever with his claws, then i say he should be poison
mawile, mawile, something just strikes me about it to be poison

i meant pure normal, yes

forgot about that, nvm what about scyther, i like him like this anyway


----------



## PichuK (Jan 6, 2009)

Hrm? Zangoose has maybe two poison moves, it's main attacks are all normal. What are you talking about?

Steel/Dark works for Mawile.
Fire/Steel works for Torkoal
Sableye could be pure Dark


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Zangoose looks like a good dark type, but I don't know where the poison type is coming from.

Torkoal actually would be a good Rock/Fire type, if it weren't so bad against water and ground type moves.

If tri type combos existed, Venomoth could be Poison/Bug/Flying.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

^Yeah but tri types existed it would be more confusing to work out advantages and disadvantages.


----------

